# Frontier Medical College Info ..



## Icecream2011 (Mar 5, 2012)

hi i am actually thinking of applying into fmc. i am from edmonton and everyone here says that it is pretty easy to get into.i also really don`t want to write sat examinations and a lot of people don`t have to write sats who go there
i just had a few questions
- how are there hostels, teachers ... just over all how is it 
i met with a girl from edmonton who goes to frontier and all she really had to say is that there`s a lot of back bitting... is it really just another high school experience?

( please only answer if you go there or actually know what its like )


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Icecream2011 said:


> hi i am actually thinking of applying into fmc. i am from edmonton and everyone here says that it is pretty easy to get into.i also really don`t want to write sat examinations and a lot of people don`t have to write sats who go there
> i just had a few questions
> - how are there hostels, teachers ... just over all how is it
> i met with a girl from edmonton who goes to frontier and all she really had to say is that there`s a lot of back bitting... is it really just another high school experience?
> ...


To be honest hostels are not so good and teachers are average except few! Regarding back bitting it exist every where in the world.Lots of Canadians are studying here and adjusting to the environment so its not a big deal.


----------



## Icecream2011 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Shani Khan , and im aware it occurs everywhere its just that the girl i met who goes there thats all she really had to say about the school.
i was also wondering what did you get into fmc with?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Icecream2011 said:


> i was also wondering what did you get into fmc with?


I can't understand your question but if you are asking about admission process then foreigners who have done high school get accepted with their sat scores! My experience is this foreigners who have not seen college and came directly into MBBS after high school have to struggle really hard!


----------



## Icecream2011 (Mar 5, 2012)

and how does the ibbc conversion good my marks in grade 12 are good but my marks in grade 11 arent to good. this is because in canada there unis only look at grade 12 so no one rlly cares before grade 12


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Icecream2011 said:


> and how does the ibbc conversion good my marks in grade 12 are good but my marks in grade 11 arent to good. this is because in canada there unis only look at grade 12 so no one rlly cares before grade 12


Foreigners get admission easily their merit is lower than local seats almost throughout Pakistan so you don't have to worry about your grades!


----------



## Icecream2011 (Mar 5, 2012)

so how would i get in if im not worrying about my grades lol?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Icecream2011 said:


> so how would i get in if im not worrying about my grades lol?


what I meant was you don't need super high score just average will do!


----------



## Icecream2011 (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh okay so for the fifty questions Ive been asking u I'm just really curious with the whole procedure


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Icecream2011 said:


> Oh okay so for the fifty questions Ive been asking u I'm just really curious with the whole procedure


Contact 
*Faizan Ul Haq (Secretary Information FWS)
+92 321 663 5253*



Ask anything you like he will give you all the details.Info is given in FMC Website as well Frontier Medical College Abbottabad, Pakistan


----------



## Icecream2011 (Mar 5, 2012)

do you by any chance have the scout from calgary`s number
his name is arshad
i was told to email the school and ask for his number but they never replied


----------



## USASK (Apr 5, 2012)

Icecream2011 said:


> hi i am actually thinking of applying into fmc. i am from edmonton and everyone here says that it is pretty easy to get into.i also really don`t want to write sat examinations and a lot of people don`t have to write sats who go there
> i just had a few questions
> - how are there hostels, teachers ... just over all how is it
> i met with a girl from edmonton who goes to frontier and all she really had to say is that there`s a lot of back bitting... is it really just another high school experience?
> ...


Hey im from edmonton too! Did you happen to find out any information about FMC????


----------



## Icecream2011 (Mar 5, 2012)

Nope no luck yet.. rlly ur from edmonton, i dont mean to be creepy or anything just curious did u just finish grade 12 or are u finishing? i may know u sense edmonton is so small and everyone noes everyone else


----------



## saim_ali56 (May 3, 2012)

*FMC merit?*

somebody from FMC plz help me out with the merit thinggy.. my fsc marks are bothering me big time cuz they are just way too low.. 723 only.. so plz let me knw the cut off merits of mbbs & bds for last yr? .. and do i have any chances to get in with this low marks on a local seat?? ... waiting !


----------

